# 2003 Jetta monsoon amp location



## jworthen (Dec 14, 2005)

Would someone tell me where to find the monsoon amp box in
a 2003 Jetta GL...
I looked in the trunk compartment on the left side, there is a space
below the plastic cover, but no amp..Is this where it should be,
or is it behind the trunk carpeting??
Any help will be appreciated..


----------



## gshabanov (Aug 25, 2005)

You might not be Amped. It might be a different system.


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: 2003 Jetta monsoon amp location (jworthen)*

if you have an amp it would be in the trunk under the rear deck lid on the right hand side.


----------



## jworthen (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks Guys...
By rear deck lid...are you referring to the deck
between rear window and back seats..??
Does anything need to be removed to see it??


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (jworthen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jworthen* »_Thanks Guys...
By rear deck lid...are you referring to the deck
between rear window and back seats..??


yes and you can see it without removing anything but you can only see it from the trunk not the inside of the car.


----------



## jworthen (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (kwalton)*

Thanks agian..
I guess I don't have the monsoon after all...
Let's call it a nonsoon
Oh Well


----------



## mv577 (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (jworthen)*

How about in a Jetta Wagon? The head unit says monsoon on it so I must assume it is a "monsoon" system. Thanks!
Mike


----------

